# Topping off a barrel



## anthonyalbertstudios (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever ran out of wine to top off their barrel with? If so would it be ok to top off with a store bought wine?


----------



## Andy419 (Oct 28, 2010)

Topping with a commercial wine is completely acceptable. Use a similar type of wine and you should be fine. This is a much better approach than having too much head space.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed. Top of with comercial wine. Just try to get a wine that is close to the wine you are making. For example, throw in a Cabernet if you are making Cabernet. Whatever you do, do not go cheap, and never use water.


----------



## anthonyalbertstudios (Oct 29, 2010)

Great information guys, thanks so much.


----------



## Koom (Oct 29, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Agreed. Top of with comercial wine. Just try to get a wine that is close to the wine you are making. For example, throw in a Cabernet if you are making Cabernet. Whatever you do, do not go cheap, and never use water.


Now you tell me not to top off with water. Lol. All is good, it was rocket fuel before it topped off with water. Now it's closer to a blush, but still very tasty


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2010)

Koom said:


> Now you tell me not to top off with water. Lol. All is good, it was rocket fuel before it topped off with water. Now it's closer to a blush, but still very tasty



Be sure to check your acid levels (PH).


----------

